# John Deere LX277 SnowBlower Question



## stttt (Jan 11, 2014)

I have an LX 277 John Deere. Will a John Deere snow blower LT-38 Serial Number MO2462x041198 fit on an LX 277. Can an adapter kit be purchased if it does not fit? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello stttt,welcome to *SBF!!*. the tracror forum might be a better place for your question. most of us on SBF have walk behind snowblowers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Give it a try here ---> John Deere Forum - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## stttt (Jan 11, 2014)

*Thanks guys*

thanks. I will try the other forum.


----------

